# Your Dress



## xMissxZoiex

I was just woundering how soon before your wedding are you / have you picked out your wedding dress.

And i was woundering home much you have / are going to / are willing to pay for your dress??

Thankies
Zoie
xxx


----------



## Connah'sMommy

i have mine picked out and i get measured for it at the end of march!:happydance:

Im having it made in london and they have lots of orders so i had to sort it now even though i dont get married til june 2011.
My mum is paying for mine and she gave me a budget of £1000 x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im thinking of getting mine as soon as possible .. but plan on loosing weight before the big day as well x x


----------



## kitty1987

picked mine up at end of jan. It was meant to be £400 told her that was too much and the boss let me have it for £300 :)


----------



## Secret

I've ordered mine off ebay, it hasn't arrived yet but should be here very soon. It cost me £79! Bargain! Oh weddings not til next summer btw.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

£79 thats brilliant! Let me know how it is when you get ive had a look at them and thats a great price! x


----------



## EstelSeren

Mine is being made by OH's aunty, who used to be a seamstress. It's perfectly to my design. She only started making it at the start of this year and I've currently been for one fitting. My second and final fitting should be sometime in the next month!! She's also making my flowergirl's dress and there is enough material for her to make a second summer party dress for my flowergirl too! We're going halves on the cost of materials so it costing me £70 total!!:happydance:

That would definitely be an idea if you know someone who's good at making clothes as if you have someone you know make the dress you get your dream dress at a budget price! I know for a fact that I wouldn't have been able to find my perfect wedding dress in wedding shops or online- I looked out of curiosity!- and there's no way I could have afforded to get it custom made if I didn't know someone- I'd have had to make do!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

I ordered mine in April last year for our wedding in July this year. I ordered it early as it was going to take 6 months to be made and be deleiverd to the shop. I wanted to allow extra time so I could match things with it and my bridesmaid could try bridesmaids dresses on whilst I was wearing mine. 

It cost £800 (although its gone up now :thumbup:) so by the time I've had alterations I'll be looking at £1000

I originally wanted to just hire one from somewhere as I kept thinking it was a big waste of money but as soon as I out min on I knew I had to have it no matter the price! Its amazing :)


----------



## Sovereign

I picked my dress as soon as we had the venue sorted. It costs £1050. x


----------



## xxleannexx

ive started looking on the net at dresses but havnt been shopping for any as we dont get married till 2012, so prob the end of the year will start actually going to some shops and we have budgeted about £1000 but if i see my dream dress for about £1200 i would pay that too.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I best get a move on and start looking :) x


----------



## katycam

My dream dress was £800 but my Dad wouldnt pay and made me get a cheap one which i dont like :(
I got it last Sept and i get married in November.


----------



## Shey

I already have mine picked


----------



## Pops

I ordered mine in November and we get married in October. It is a Jenny Packham and being handmade so even with those timescales, it doesn't come back to the store until almost September.

As for how much.....let's just say probably too much for a dress I'll wear for less than 8 hours :blush: but I loved it.

xxx


----------



## MrsVenn

I ordered mine 7 months before our wedding and had a fitting 3 months before. It cost £1600 and was worth every penny.


----------



## MrsVenn

Pops said:


> I ordered mine in November and we get married in October. It is a Jenny Packham and being handmade so even with those timescales, it doesn't come back to the store until almost September.
> 
> As for how much.....let's just say probably too much for a dress I'll wear for less than 8 hours :blush: but I loved it.
> 
> xxx

Wonderful choice of designer! :thumbup:


----------



## booflebump

I havent set a budget...but know that theres a number that I wont be going over (otherwise no one will be allowed to touch me all day :rofl:) xxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

I have my dress picked out already and my wedding isn't for more then 3 years :) yeah I'm an early starter!


----------



## babybump2010

I ordered my dress in May 09 (*1year 2months before wedding*) but the shop went in to administration so had to reorder it in September 09 (*10months Before wedding*) It originaly cost me £920 as we got discount but it ended up costing the full price which was about £1150 so it was over budget (£1000) but worth every penny!! Can't wait to wear it in July now!!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

My dress is a Davinci Bridal original and it is costing me $999 cdn. 

https://www.davincibridal.com/pop_u....davincibridal.com/thumb.php?img=images/large thumb/8220FM.jpg&MAX_WIDTH=301&MAX_HEIGHT=418

There is the link to the dress I want. I think its SOO gorgeous and I want it in red. Yeah I'm unique.


----------



## Sweetmama26

I guess it's a broken link let me see if I can attach a pic. 


https://www.bridalandformal4less.com/images/2009/davinci-bridal-gowns/8220.jpg

Whoa sorry its so big I can't resize I don't know how


----------



## Crailly

I ordered mine at the end of January - and it will be here at the beginning of July. 

Here is a pic of the model wearing it. It is about $900 Canadian (including tax) and then there will be alterations
 



Attached Files:







Wedding Dress - Mena's.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Sweetmama26

Crailly that is a BEAUTIFUL dress!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Crailly thats a beautiful dress!!

Sweetmama - Yours is also a beautiful dress i absolutly love the color!!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

xMissxZoiex said:


> Crailly thats a beautiful dress!!
> 
> Sweetmama - Yours is also a beautiful dress i absolutly love the color!!!

Thanks! I love the color too, I figure since I'm having a july wedding I would wear a red dress and besides I'm not a traditional type of person. My bridesmaids and maid of honor will be wearing white dresses with red sashes. And the groom will where white with a red vest, shirt and boutineer and the groomsmen will be in black tuxes with Royal purple shirts vests and boutineers


----------



## Arielle

Im already married but....I picked out my dress two months after he proposed.
Bought it that day! $1,000
 



Attached Files:







dress.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Arielle - I love it!! Were did you get it from?

Sweetmamma - Were did you get your from aswell? xxx


----------



## Sweetmama26

xMissxZoiex said:


> Arielle - I love it!! Were did you get it from?
> 
> Sweetmamma - Were did you get your from aswell? xxx

Its a davinci bridal original, I'm getting it through a place called Heavenly Gowns here in Canada


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Do you know if they have a website? x


----------



## soon2 b wifey

here is the one i'll be wearing, w/o red sash, it will be champagne.
 



Attached Files:







noone.jpeg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Arielle

xMissxZoiex said:


> Arielle - I love it!! Were did you get it from?
> 
> Sweetmamma - Were did you get your from aswell? xxx

David's Bridal. First one I tried on!


----------



## Sweetmama26

xMissxZoiex said:


> Do you know if they have a website? x

https://www.davincibridal.com/

Yep that's the website for Davinci Bridal


----------



## tmr1234

They have them on ebay

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Custom-Weddi...mQQptZUK_Wedding_Clothing?hash=item45f14f02f6


----------



## Heidi

https://www.alfredangelounitedkingd...yID=0fb8d3ca-5030-43bb-9e1b-90ffb001ae14&pg=0

Got mine in October and wedding is in May cost £875 :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful 4 #1

Thats gorg Heidi x


----------

